# Home needed urgently



## somedreams (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi, I have 3 cats in desperat need of a new home.
We will be emigrating to Canada in the very near future and unfortunatly are unable to take the cats with us.
1 is a female domestic long haired tortoise shell female neutered 10 years old (Honey)
2 is a male domestic short haird tabby male neutered approx 9 1/2 years old (Eric)
3 is a blue bicoulour rag doll male neutered approx 2 1/2 years old but he was born with a diformed eye however this does not effect him in any way (Gizmo).

I would prefer all to go together however will rehome seperatly if I have to.

They are used too other animals including dogs and I have a 19 month old daughter so are used to children too.

If there is a kind loving home out there please contact Laura preferably by phone 01322 631 733 / 07713 478 638

I am just outside of Dartford in Kent


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi - I understand you don't want to separate them but suspect you will find it hard to find someone to take on three. You could try the rehome section on Untitled Document or Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society rehoming - these are breed clubs and should be able to find a loving home for your Raggie. Alternatively have you tried talking to the Raggie's breeder - perhaps they may know of someone willing to take a slightly older cat?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

*sigh* a Blue bi raggie, he sounds gorgeous.... very tempted. Do you have any piccies?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you can also try ragsrescue they may take all three


----------



## somedreams (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for your advice that may be very useful. Unfortunatly his breeder does not know of anyone right now.
I will look into those sites though. Thanks again.

Laura


----------



## somedreams (Jul 2, 2011)

I will try to get some today for you. He is a great character and such a sweetie. 

Hope to hear from you later.

Laura


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Unfortunately The Ragdoll Rehome Group is unlikely to be able to help on this occasion, much as we would love to, as the lady is in Dartford and we have no fosterers/homecheckers really south of Birmingham - hence my giving them the contact details of The Traditionalist and The British Ragdoll rehome as they are pretty well covered in the south.


----------



## somedreams (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope im doing this all correctly as this is the first time I have used this site.
Hope the pictures down load ok.






Gizmo







Honey







Eric

3 cats in desperat need of a new home.
We will be emigrating to Canada in the very near future and unfortunatly are unable to take the cats with us.
1 is a female domestic long haired tortoise shell female neutered 10 years old (Honey)
2 is a male domestic short haird tabby male neutered approx 9 1/2 years old (Eric)
3 is a blue bicoulour rag doll male neutered approx 2 1/2 years old but he was born with a diformed eye however this does not effect him in any way (Gizmo).

I would prefer all to go together however will rehome seperatly if I have to.

They are used too other animals including dogs and I have a 19 month old daughter so are used to children too.

If there is a kind loving home out there please contact Laura preferably by phone 01322 631 733 / 07713 478 638

I am just outside of Dartford in Kent


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG they are all lovely - if I hadn't 3 Great Danes and a cat I would have offered. I hope someone comes along that would like to care for them.

Good luck.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> Unfortunately The Ragdoll Rehome Group is unlikely to be able to help on this occasion, much as we would love to, as the lady is in Dartford and we have no fosterers/homecheckers really south of Birmingham - hence my giving them the contact details of The Traditionalist and The British Ragdoll rehome as they are pretty well covered in the south.


I no this is a bit far fetched, is there anyway I can help with home checking/fostering (short term). I live in Dartford! I wouldnt be able to home him myself as I have 5 cats already


----------



## somedreams (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. If you are able to help with the rehoming by asking around that would be great.


----------

